# Worst experience ever on LowEndTalk



## risharde (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi guys, I have to admit, I hardly frequent here... particularly because I was a fan boy from years back and consistently visited the forum.


However, I became very upset tonight when I spoke out about RAID 10 failures after Jarland commented as though this is normal and seems to be expected to happen. I wish I had saved the conversation but he answered me back as if he knew everything there was to know about servers and questioned where I had ever even run a server. I responded (not very nicely) because I didn't think he answered me back nicely. 


Anyways, I did tell him he was being an a** and got banned for it.


 It's not that I don't like to conform to authority but I think its really unfair where an Administrator has to force their views on me relating to technology. Sure, I called him an a** but really because he could fathom the opinion I had. I found this to be very arrogant and would not have expected this from an Administrator.


Oh and btw, Ishaq told me in IRC I was out of line because I was insulting...


Yet it was okay for them to ban me with the reason that I'm being a dick.... which is as funny as it is upsetting.


Isn't that hypocritical? Btw, I'm 32 years and well the way they tried to treat me was like I was a 10 year old which obviously made me use the word a**


I would have liked to get in touch with someone higher than them but Ishaaq says that only the 2 admins (Jarland and Ishaaq) reviews ban tickets and Colocrossing doesn't take any control over that - so basically, its a dual dic-tatorship (no pun intended.. okay.. it's intended).


Anyways, I know you guys might hate me too because it seems everyone loves Jarland because he is the God of servers...


But if I've come to the right place to vent, let me know...


Because I kind of feel like I'm alone with why I'm upset with how they treated me...


Thanks for allowing me to vent.


P.S Now I'm fueled to support anything that won't let these clowns mind control people... if VPSBoard is part of that view, I'll be here to support


----------



## risharde (Nov 6, 2016)

And they want me to post to their low end desk to appeal it in a few days.. which makes me feel like I have to beg to get back in there... not something I'm motivated to do


----------



## jarland (Nov 7, 2016)

Weird, if you rage at the admin of a forum and call them an ass you get temp banned so you can cool off a bit. Who would've thought?


Seems like removing the ban today, as I had planned to do, may not be the best idea. You used to be a nice guy, something clearly snapped last night. It's cool, we all have bad days. Let me know when yours is over.


----------



## graeme (Nov 7, 2016)

@risharde Was that "ass" as in donkey, or "ass" as in posterior? If the two of you meant the word in different senses it could account for it. If you meant the latter (which writting it as a**) implies you were being pretty insulting and it seems reasonable to ban you until you apologise.


----------



## jarland (Nov 7, 2016)

graeme said:


> @risharde Was that "ass" as in donkey, or "ass" as in posterior? If the two of you meant the word in different senses it could account for it. If you meant the latter (which writting it as a**) implies you were being pretty insulting and it seems reasonable to ban you until you apologise.



I mean if you really care, you're welcome to review it. Keep in mind this was used to derail a thread that was not about this topic. You can see the rage escalating. Dude just needs to calm down for a bit and stop embarrassing himself. This "God of servers", "fight" stuff is just embarrassing.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/rd65qb2v5dobdxl/risharde having a bad day - LowEndTalk.pdf?dl=0


With all that said, VPSBoard is not the dumping ground for LET disputes. The OP knows where to reach me.


----------



## risharde (Nov 7, 2016)

jarland said:


> Weird, if you rage at the admin of a forum and call them an ass you get temp banned so you can cool off a bit. Who would've thought?



Still seeing the same a** I called out yesterday. "Cool off a bit" like your little child? Come on man, stop fooling yourself... that might work for a toddler - Go to the corner and look at the wall. Do you think that I would even think about coming back there with your mentality??? If you want to make it look like I'm the child only and you're so mature, why come and defend yourself if you're sooooooooo mature and amazing but read further because you need to get the point more straight.



jarland said:


> I mean if you really care, you're welcome to review it. Keep in mind this was used to derail a thread that was not about this topic. You can see the rage escalating. Dude just needs to calm down for a bit and stop embarrassing himself. This "God of servers", "fight" stuff is just embarrassing.
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rd65qb2v5dobdxl/risharde having a bad day - LowEndTalk.pdf?dl=0
> ...



1. Don't like that there was another forum for me to post and express myself?


2. Since when do you decide whether this is the dumping ground or not for LET??? This is the exact point I was making about you. You speak with your own doctored up definites that isn't in some policy that I've seen.


3. You should have left it exactly where it was but you or a mod or whatever you want to call yourselves would rather delete it for no one else to see me calling you out for the way you said it. You called me out and I don't mind that, just don't expect me to be nice to you when you're indifferent or not considerate to me. Why delete your post as well? Why not let everyone see what the dispute was about big (surely) tough guy.


4. I have to wonder how you treat the people under you... especially since you think that people can't answer you back on something but maybe there's a hint of not getting AFK enough.



jarland said:


> Seems like removing the ban today, as I had planned to do, may not be the best idea. You used to be a nice guy, something clearly snapped last night. It's cool, we all have bad days. Let me know when yours is over.



Original post he made a little while ago is here: https://postimg.org/image/3waw2vuzv/ (obtained via email)



jarland said:


> I mean if you really care, you're welcome to review it. Keep in mind this was used to derail a thread that was not about this topic. You can see the rage escalating. Dude just needs to calm down for a bit and stop embarrassing himself. This "God of servers", "fight" stuff is just embarrassing.
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rd65qb2v5dobdxl/risharde having a bad day - LowEndTalk.pdf?dl=0
> ...



Why don't you show them where the ban says I'm being a dick???? LOL


Sure I'm a nice guy but I'm not trying to prove that to you here. I'm standing by what is referred to in similar context to the "spirit of the law"... If I called you a name and it offended you... and you called me a name that offended me, well pretty much you evened it out a bit?


Next scenario... if I called you a name and you got offended... and then you decide its cool to call me back a name... well now... how does that show you're any different from me? (I can go on and on with this 'tit for tatting' <-- that's the term used here, not sure what's the term that is used in your country)


I've seen where people try to make it look like the other is wrong by showing they are nice so excuse me if I don't believe you. After all, I've been nice for the majority of the years I've been on LET and I get banned for calling you a name. That's justice right there.


You know, if you messaged me and told me, hey you're usually a nice guy, what went wrong or why did you call me an a**? I would have surely been tempted greatly to apologize because I really do hate having to call people names - I'm not 'perfect' and neither is anyone here on these forums nor anyone on LET - we all have our differences on the definition of perfect.


What infractions did I have on LET? In fact, from viewing that photo with the post you made (and edited), it would seem as though you blacklisted me indefinitely. "That's justice served Mighty Jarland"


I'm very far away from begging to be back on LET and I have learned the lesson that trying to make something better for others to reap the rewards is what makes humanity. I understand both providers and clients and its ultimately clients that makes providers - well... sort of... money too. So 'sue me' (an expression) for trying to keep the standard up and providers a little on their toes that some people really don't like RAID 10 data loss (I was a Virpus customer after all and a ChicagoVPS customer too and if you remember history I need not say anymore regarding them)


If the market has to get better, this is surely a place to start... sure people will be cheap, sure providers want money but when does a provider offer a bonus to its current customers just being customers. So why would a provider think its okay to always be defending things when they don't have an action plan (which is what I think a simple backup could start becoming)


We're supposed to be the best of the best (not in arrogant way but in a proud way)... I believe that... really.. I do... 


But RAID 10 loss is the excuse some of us come up with on why we've failed our customers??? That blows my mind (in a bad way)


Let's just throw our customers under the bus completely shouldn't be the option. If history has showed us time and time again, there will always be people that don't make backups and that's alarming but we're human and we suck sometimes at being awesome.


So many posts would be saved on someone angry with a host for losing data and many more would say


"Hey I'm angry with company X but they restored a backup that was 2 weeks old - its better than nothing"


OR even better


"Lost some downtime with company X but support from Staff Y was awesome and I got everything back"


OR how about


<No posts of bitching about data loss> - Less administration, less "drama", more time focused on constructive stuff


----------



## jarland (Nov 7, 2016)

Not reading all that. No worries, changed to permaban. I don't have time to be your therapist and I can't trust you to come back and not stir up trouble. Have a nice life.


----------



## risharde (Nov 7, 2016)

jarland said:


> Not reading all  No worries, changed tban. I don't have time to be your therapist and I can't trust you to come back and not stir up trouble. Have a nice life.



This is how valuable Jarland thinks about anyone that disagrees with him.


He doesn't want to be my therapist but he's talking about trust issues. 


He doesn't care for my concerns even when it's related to the forum he dominates - a mere illusion of a forum. 


I didn't ask Jarland for the favour of unbanning me. He banned me already, what more could a permaban do. 


One day it is my hope that he will use more wisdom and I have a feeling I am not the first to tell Jarland that but maybe you've built a glass house thinking that it cannot be shattered.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Nov 7, 2016)

S*** Happens I guess. It is what it is, just move on. 


- Daniel


----------



## risharde (Nov 7, 2016)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> S*** Happens I guess. It is what it is, just move on.
> 
> 
> - Daniel



You might be right there


But I can't understand how Jarland as a 'worker' aka 'administrator' on LET act like that. Maybe he isn't getting paid to support LET concerns or he is tye owner of the actual LET forum to use that sort of 'only if it matter to me' attitude


I might be over thinking.. force of habit


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Nov 7, 2016)

risharde said:


> You might be right there
> 
> 
> But I can't understand how Jarland as a 'worker' aka 'administrator' on LET act like that. Maybe he isn't getting paid to support LET concerns or he is tye owner of the actual LET forum to use that sort of 'only if it matter to me' attitude
> ...



Yep! Overthinking is the right word. Use that extra energy towards something positive, it would be a much better outcome. 


- Daniel


----------



## risharde (Nov 7, 2016)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> Yep! Overthinking is the right word. Use that extra energy towards something positive, it would be a much better outcome.
> 
> 
> - Daniel



Well... uptimetrack.com is mostly positive and it takes a lot of my time... and its free...


----------



## risharde (Nov 7, 2016)

graeme said:


> @risharde Was that "ass" as in donkey, or "ass" as in posterior? If the two of you meant the word in different senses it could account for it. If you meant the latter (which writting it as a**) implies you were being pretty insulting and it seems reasonable to ban you until you apologise.



Sorry for not responding to you @graeme, in my country, the standard meaning of a** is usually donkey... so donkey it is. Though you have me wondering which definition I would prefer now


----------

